# Hardware Verschleiß - Was kann kaputt gehen? (CPU, RAM, etc.)



## mR.fLopPy (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit mit der Frage, welche Hardwareteile durch jahrelangen Betrieb im PC vielleicht kaputt werden können? Ist es üblich, dass eine CPU einfach so den Geist aufgibt, obwohl diese ständig gut gekühlt worden ist?

Ich bilde mir ein, dass bei RAM jedenfalls ein Verschleiß recht üblich ist. Einerseits geben Hersteller leider generell nur selten an (bis gar nicht) an wie lange die durchschnittliche Lebensdauer ihrer Produkte ist. Andererseits geben Hersteller wie Corsair 10 Jahre Garantie auf ihre Produkte.

Ein Baustein von meinem DDR1 Speicher mit 256 MB hat jedenfalls nach ca. 4-5 Jahren, im normalen Betrieb, den Geist aufgegeben.

Ich würde gerne eure Meinung dazu wissen. Wie seht ihr es mit der durchschnittlichen Lebensdauer von PC-Hardware? CPU, RAM, Festplatten etc. (auch Peripheriegeräte wie Maus, Tastatur, ...)

Eine weitere Frage. Woher wisst ihr wann etwas defekt ist? Ist es möglich zu erkennen, wenn ein Prozessor das Zeitliche gesegnet hat?

Beste Grüße

mr.floppy


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2008)

Grundsätzlich wird von den Herstellern im Elektronik-PC-Bereich so etwas wie Read/Write-Cycles oder MTBF(MeanTimeBetweenFailure) angegeben. Daraus lässt sich schon grob die Dauer errechnen.

Nun, kein Rechner bei mir ist älter als 2 Jahre gewesen, aber am meisten gestört haben mich doch die Festplattenausfälle. Und es sind in jetzt knapp 12 Jahren PC-Erfahrung 5 Festplatten, die manchmal nur ein 3/4 Jahr gehalten haben. Alles andere ist eigentlich genau so eindeutig in der Erkennung. 

CPU ? Dieser Rechner wird nicht mehr starten oder beim Booten schon Fehler hageln lassen. 
Mainboard ? wie CPU, kann aber manchmal noch einige Tage laufen, oder unter Last bricht es immer zusammen.
Netzteil ? Unter Last Abstürze. Gar kein Starten mehr.
etc..

Peripherie interessiert mich nur periphär  So ne Maus darf kaputt gehen, auch ne Tastatur. Bei spezieller Peripherie ( G15 usw.. ) sollte es doch bitte in der Garantiezeit passieren 

Eigentlich hält eine CPU echt lange, ich habe noch keine CPU nach Langzeit-Nutzung begraben müssen.. Und ob ich ne CPU übertakte, und sie nur noch 3 Jahre anstatt 10 hält, das ist eines jeden persönliche Frage ;-)

mfg chmee


----------



## PC Heini (21. Januar 2008)

Mein ältester Rechner, den ich vor einigen Monaten aus dem Verkehr gezogen habe, war 13 Jährig. In der Zeit gingen 3HDs kaputt. Eine Maus und eine Tastatur wurde ersetzt. CD Laufwerk wurde zwecks Brenner einbau getauscht, war aber nicht defekt. Speichermodule habe ich immer mal wieder hochgerüstet, aber auch nicht defekt. Die CPU und Lüfter musste ich auch nie wechseln. Der Rechner war Täglich in Gebrauch. Manchmal auch Nachts. Nun, mein Fazit ist; Ich hab immer Qualitätsware gekauft, was sich mit der Zeit bezahlt gemacht hat. Natürlich kann Qualiware auch ne Meise haben, aber doch bedeutend weniger als billigware.
Aus Spass, wie es ein Bastler so hat, zerlege ich die defekten Geräte, die ich als bekomme. Da sieht man dann den Unterschied am besten, wie etwas verarbeitet ist. Sei es Elektronisch oder Mechanisch.
Apropo; Warum ich meinen alten Rechner ausgetauscht habe ist folgender Gründe; Stromverbrauch mit Röhrenmonitor um die 170 Watt, mit Flachbildschirm neuerer Generation immer noch 110 - 120 Watt. Heutiger Rechner etwa 70 - 100 Watt, je nach Auslastung. Die Differenz mal im Jahr hochgerechnet, ergibt auch eine Ersparnis von einigen Euros. Ja, da waren noch die Programme, die immer Speicherhungriger wurden und einiges an Prozessorleistung abverlangten.
Sorry, jetzt bin ich wohl zuweit vom Thema abgeschweift. Aber ne Überlegung wert, warum etwas kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Januar 2008)

Also in der Regel hält so nen PC mit Glück 10 Jahre... nun herrschen nicht in jedem PC ideale Bedingungen und es gibt eben ein paar Ausreißer... eine defekte Festplatte nach einem Jahr etwa... oder mal nen kaputtes Netzteil... evtl. auch Lesefehler im Ram... alles ist möglich. Und es gibt keine Zeit die es halten muss (höchstens die Garantie aber naja  )

Feststellen tut man solche Defekte in der Regel, dass es nicht mehr so funktioniert wie es soll... und das wird dann anhand von Bios-Signaltönen, Ram-Tests oder einfach dem austauschen bestimmter Komponenten (CPU auf ein funktionierendes Board etc.) praktiziert.


----------



## KyriosTheristis (21. Januar 2008)

Mhm, ich habe im Moment zwei Computer, der eine ist etwa 6 Jahre alt, der andere etwa 3, beim 6-jährige hat nur das Netzteil mal den Geist aufgegeben, sonst ist mir noch nie etwas kaputt gegangen, wobei 6 Jahren auch noch keine lange Zeit ist.

Peripherie mal ne Maus und ne Tastatur, aber das ist wohl normal bei Coca Cola, Chips, Staub usw. auf dem Schreibtisch.

Ich denke es kommt im allgemein schon auch auf die Qualität der Ware an, also ob man Markenware oder NoName Zeugs im PC hat. Wie schon gesagt wurde, Ausnahmen gibts immer, aber ich denke schon, dass  es da Tendenzen gibt.

Grundsätzlich würde ich mal sagen, dass Netzteil und Festplatten am ehesten mal durchbrennen bei Dauereinsatz, bei Motherboard, Ram und CPU kann ich mir das eher weniger vorstellen.

Auf jeden Fall warte ich schon seit langem auf meine erste verkohlte HD und wenns doch das MB oder die CPU ist, lass ich mich dann gerne eines besseren belehren 

// Ach ja, was ich noch anmerken wollte, wenn man bedenkt, dass so ein Computer nach zwei Jahren schon wieder veraltet ist und man ans aufrüsten denken muss, ist es eigentlich noch erstaunlich, dass man so Kisten mit ein wenig Glück 10 Jahre dauerbetreiben kann


----------

